# BB Bags



## scrappergirl (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm assuming our BB bags are washable?  I thought I'd get a faster response here.  I have a rental for the weekend took my kindle with me and had it in my BB bag with my oberon cover.  Laid it in the back floor board  to hid it while running errands.  I came out and noticed the bag was a different color, the floor board in the rental was soaked for some unknown reason.  My heart stopped....  I jerked it open and my oberon was wet also along the spine and the back some - snatched my kindle out and luckily it didn't appear to be wet.  Don't think the water had time to seep through the thickness of the oberon.  I was just sick.  I'm hoping it does leave a big water mark on my oberon but oh well if it does at least my kindle wasn't harmed.  Now I need to wash my BB bag but can't find my little card I got with in.  Hope someone can help.  I should just email Melissa but thought she might not see it til Mon. and I know someone will be on the boards today.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Oh no, I'm so sorry that this happened to you.  I just looked on the BB Home site and it says to wash in cold water and hang to dry (and iron if necessary).  I would detach the strap, unless it's also discolored and you might want to put it in a lingerie bag to protect the hardware.  Good luck, I hope this works for you.


----------



## scrappergirl (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks I'll try that wash in woolite and see how it does.  Luckily it wasn't my new bb gadget bag was my older bb kindle 2 one but I still use it most days.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Oh my - you must have been sick, livid and in shock.  When you return the rental, please bring this to their attention and ask for some sort of compensation - especially (but not limited to) if your BB bag and Oberon were damaged).  I used to work in that industry and it does pay to let them know about this type of thing.  Floor boards should never be soaking wet!  

I hope the washing of your BB bag works!


----------



## scrappergirl (Dec 28, 2008)

Luckily washing came out great.  I let the rental company know they thought it was the AC but didn't even get a sorry from them over my mishap.  They were probably glad to be rid of me.  I had already pitched a fit in the place on Fri. when I went to get my truck from the dealer because they said it was ready and the check engine light was still on (like I'd really drive off with that on) so they had to do the rental for the weekend.  Oh well everything worked out - Kindle still works, oberon just has a little dark stain on the inside of the cover and I washed my bb bag and it looks ok, the lining looks like it may have lightened a bit but that's ok outside looks good as new.  I just pulled the lining out hung it on a hanger and air dried it.

Thanks all.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Glad to hear you survived the ordeal.  I would have insisted the rental insurance cover any expenses incurred for damage, but then again it may not have been worth it.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm happy you were able to save your bag. Have you used the leather lotion on your Oberon? Just wondering if that would help with the staining.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Thank goodness you had the BB cover! People wonder why we want a cover for our covers... and this is why!
I do remember them being washable. She also has a few in laminated cotton that are a somewhat water proof...


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Glad your K is okay.  I agree that the rental company should compensate you for something.
deb


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

Glad, too, that your K is alright! I tripped and fell like a rock, spraining my ankle last week, but Tyrella was fine after the fall (my biggest worry, as I landed right on top of her!), but she was unharmed, thanks to her being in our BB Kindle Travel bag, thank the goddess. 
I hope that you can even out the stain on the Oberon, but if you can't, then maybe your Oberon has *earned* that scar, by protecting your K


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Didn't know where to put this post, but since the subject title is BB bags . . .

Just got two BB bags today for KDX -- one travel and one regular for the kdx with cover. Also, my kdx Oberon creekbed maple cover shows up here.




























Marti


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Very pretty!!!  Both bags are totally different in style and will work well in numerous occasions.

As soon as I get my DG custom skin I'm sending off my fabric to Melissa for a nice bag (and maybe a coordinating piece).  Any suggestins for what size would work for a K2 and a few extra things would be appreciated.


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

Nice! I like the different looks, too.  But....I do not need another one (yet).  I do not need another one (yet).  I do not....


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Beautiful DX bags!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks.  I have an Irises DG skin on order for my DX.


----------

